

White House attacks plans to curb NSA data collection (2013) - dan_bk
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-23430126

======
NamTaf
This is a year and 5 days old, per the article dated 24/07/2013\. It gives it
away by mentioning:

 _Meanwhile it is thought possible that Russia will announce whether Edward
Snowden has been successful in his application for temporary asylum in the
country.

He has been in limbo in a Moscow airport for weeks, but his lawyer Anatoly
Kucherena says Wednesday is the deadline for the Federal Migration Service to
rule on his request._

------
dan_bk
With the Constitution becoming more and more of a joke recently, we should
elect a constitutional scholar as the next President to fix this. /s

------
hrrsn
This is an old piece from from July 2013

